# The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf - Zweiter Trailer zum Witcher-Anime



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf - Zweiter Trailer zum Witcher-Anime* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf - Zweiter Trailer zum Witcher-Anime*


----------



## sinchilla (12. August 2021)

Also Anime ist ja Mal gar nicht meins, aber in der Produktion natürlich richtig kostengünstig. Da liegt im Sinne der maximalen Monetarisierung noch einiges an Potenzial frei... Unterwäsche, Besteck, Geschirr, Klopapier... schön verwursten.

Bald gehören Mickie Maus und co zu den alten Göttern


----------

